# How to tell Micron-made Lexar cards from Longsys-made Lexar cards?



## YellowJersey (Feb 22, 2018)

I bought a few Lexar SD cards a few months ago and am curious to know if they were made by Micron or Lexar's new owner, Longsys. The packaging says "Lexar by Micron," so I'm assuming that they're Micron-made cards. I'd imagine that even after Longsys took over, there's still a fair number of Micron-made cards still in stock in stores and distribution centres that have to move before the Longsys-made cards really hit shelves. However, I have yet to come across any Lexar packaging that does not say "by Micron" on it, so I'm a bit curious. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2018)

My Lexar Card says Micron on the mack of it, the new ones will probably just say Lexar.


----------



## YellowJersey (Feb 22, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My Lexar Card says Micron on the mack of it, the new ones will probably just say Lexar.



I just checked my newer SD cards and the one I got back in 2013, none of them say "Micron" on the back. Though, I did notice that they were all made in Korea. I'd be curious to know if the Longsys cards are made in China.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2018)

YellowJersey said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > My Lexar Card says Micron on the mack of it, the new ones will probably just say Lexar.
> ...



I use CF cards, I guess there is more real estate to put stuff on the rear. It also says Product of Vietnam. I took some quick shots, but on my desktop in low light and focus was off. Its not worth it to redo them, I'm in a hurry


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 11, 2018)

SOLVED! 

I was at The Camera Store the other day and noticed that some of their Lexar cards said "By Micron" and others didn't. I'm guessing that's how to tell them apart.


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Apr 7, 2018)

The former execs and some engineers from Lexar formed a new company named ProGrade Digital that offers memory cards and other products for video and photo professionals (and enthusiasts!), with CFast and SDXC cards available at this time. I don't think they will bother to make CF, as that's a dying format and there's already too much product in that market segment as it is. As you can see, the cards resemble the Lexar cards in appearance and the price seems competitive. I don't know who is actually manufacturing the cards, nor have I used any of them or seen them in camera stores as a point of reference, but the group is brand new, so that's to be expected. 

https://shop.progradedigital.com/


----------

